# פתרון לא יקר (כנראה) לשמלות כלה



## bat1977 (24/2/13)

פתרון לא יקר (כנראה) לשמלות כלה 
היי
לינק שנתקלתי בו היום - שמלות כלה אקולוגיות - 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/בהדרה-שמלות-כלה-אישיות/241729798869

לא יודעת לגבי מחירים, אבל ע"פ המתואר ניתן ליצור שמלת כלה במחיר שפוי ובעיצוב אישי וייחודי - כל שעלייך לעשות הוא להביא איתך לסטודיו שמלה לבנה, שם המעצבת תהפוך אותה לשמלת 
כלה!

יש המון תמונות בקישור אז תוכלו להתרשם.


----------



## Grace612 (25/2/13)

אני עושה אצלה שמלה 
רק עוד חודשיים תהיה תוצאה אבל הפגישה הראשונה איתה היתה מאוד נעימה והמחיר שפוי באופן יחסי לשוק.


----------

